# All dialects: خلاص، خَلَص



## aburayyan

السلام عليكم

I've heard some of the arabic friend said "khalas" to indicated that the have completed/done some task/thing. Is this fusha? If it not what would it be it equivalence in alfusha?


----------



## mohamed2m2014

وعليكم السلام
It's not fusha and it's difficult to find its equivalence in fusha
in english it's equal to (it's done)
 but there's is a word which is similar to it : كفى but it doesn't give the exact meaning , it gives more the meaning ' that's enough '..


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

Are those people Egyptian? Because my Egyptian friend use it. In fuS7a, perhaps you can use "كامل" which means "completely".


----------



## mohamed2m2014

> In fuS7a, perhaps you can use "كامل" which means "completely".



I don't think "كامل" is equal or similar to "خلاص"


----------



## Zoghbi

خلاص is also MSA it means "deliverance".


----------



## aburayyan

How about this? 

إنْتَهَى


----------



## tounsi51

You can use يجزي in fus7a


----------



## mojang

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi all

This is my first post in this forum. Apologies for any misspelling of the Arabic word and my lack of use of Arabic script.

I am an Indonesian wondering about the use of this word. In my extended family currently a joint effort of Quran reading is ongoing (one week each person is assigned reading one juz - the most common Quran division in Indonesia somehow). My aunt made a checklist of each juz and marked it with 'khalas' every time someone said they've finished their part. Online search gave me an impression that this is not the correct use of this word in most Arabic dialects as it mostly used in the context of 'I've had enough' or 'stop.' Did I conclude correctly? Or can it be used in the context that my family is using it?

If it's not, what would be a more appropriate Arabic word for it? My attempt (from online searches, since I'm not actually speaking any Arabic) are either 'munjaz' or 'yukmil'. Any suggestions of any dialects are appreciated.

Thank you! Shukran!

Annisa


----------



## cherine

Hello,

خلاص does have the meaning of done in some contexts, in some dialects. But I suggest you use the word تَمّ tamm(a) which is used in both fuS7a and collquial, and means "done".


----------



## aurelien.demarest

If I am not making mistakes Algerian use خلاص to say "enough" like "basta" in italian.


----------



## She'lock Holmes

As far as I know, it's short for *'it's done [don't say anything more]'*. It's an idiom in many dialects that means *'what you've said is enough'* and is - almost - always without any intimidating intentions, especially when you don't pause at it. I'd usually follow it with something like 'I'll do it'.
Some dialects - like mine - use خَلَص too.

I do not know of any equivalents for it in either MWA nor CA.

In classical Arabic 'خَلاص' means salvation.


----------



## tounsi51

In some areas of Tunisia, خلاص means at all

ما عنديش  منو خلاص I don't have it at all


----------



## djara

In Tunisian, the word خلاص has multiple meanings:
1- payment, salary.  الخلاص بعد ما تكمل الخدمة payment will be made when the job is done; خلّصت العطّار I paid the grocer
2- Giving birth in good conditions. الحمد الله على خلاصها Thank God she's in good health after giving birth.
3- The placenta that is delivered as part of the afterbirth
4- As @tounsi51 said, it it the equivalent of MSA البتّة 

The form خلّاص (with shadda) means:
1- the ticket seller in a bus or train
2- A comb, synonym of مشط


----------



## Mahaodeh

aburayyan said:


> How about this?
> 
> إنْتَهَى



This is good too.



She'lock Holmes said:


> In classical Arabic 'خَلاص' means salvation.


In some contexts, yes. However it can also mean 'to get away' or 'to be saved' (which basically explain how it came to mean salvation).


----------



## Suqutra

I found that خلاص can also mean "enough!" in Fus7a but I couldn't find it in a dictionary. 
enough - Wiktionary

You could say in Fus7a مه or كفى 
I am sure خلاص is incorrect because it lists بس which is a dialectal word. 
I am also not sure about مه, I've never heard it used in this context (or honestly don't remember hearing it used)
So you could just say كفى but it might be a little odd because it's not used much. (and it really wouldn't be used unless someone got into an argument or fight in Fus7a, but that'd be weird and interesting to see)


----------



## Mahaodeh

Suqutra said:


> I found that خلاص can also mean "enough!" in Fus7a but I couldn't find it in a dictionary.


If you can't find it in a dictionary, then don't you think that you might be mistaken and that your dialect might be affecting you? Up to my knowledge, it does not mean enough in fus7a. Wiktionary is not a reliable source, I'd go with dictionaries.



Suqutra said:


> I am also not sure about مه, I've never heard it used in this context (or honestly don't remember hearing it used)


مَهْ was common in Classical Arabic. Since technically the vocabulary that apply to CA apply to MSA, it is in fact fus7a.


----------



## Suqutra

Mahaodeh said:


> مَهْ was common in Classical Arabic. Since technically the vocabulary that apply to CA apply to MSA, it is in fact fus7a.


I couldn't find مه either, I've never heard of this word before.


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> You can use يجزي in fus7a



I noticed all the Arabs (except Maghrebis when they're aware this word is actually Arabic and not a borrowing  ) I've met until here aren't used to the verb جزى/يجزي and are often surprised to learn that it bears the same meaning as كفى/يكفي.


----------



## elroy

I think the English phrase that best captures the core meaning of خَلَص (even if it may not be the best _translation_ in every context) is “That’s it.”


----------



## Mahaodeh

Hemza said:


> I've met until here aren't used to the verb جزى/يجزي and are often surprised to learn that it bears the same meaning as كفى/يكفي.



Oh but it is used in this meaning. In Iraqi Arabic they use the word يجزي to mean 'enough' or 'stop'. However, admittedly, most actually don't know because it's pronounced ييزي. In fact, I've always known this word but never really knew where it came from until you simply pointed it out to me!


----------



## Hemza

خلّص in Morocco (as well as the rest of the Maghreb) means "to pay" and this shocked my Egyptian friend the first time he heard me saying "خلّصته" because he understood it as I killed someone  while I meant "I payed him" (the seller).

@Mahaodeh Same roughly in Morocco and Tunisia/Libya/Mauritania where it is respectively يدزي (the ج becomes a د) and ييزي.
This misconception may have to do with the pronunciation as you said.

Ps: Algerians use it but I don't know how they would pronounce it although they usually tend to stick to the standard pronunciation.


----------

